# Fragrance  oils separating



## SudsanSoaps (Feb 24, 2018)

Hopefully this is the correct place. Has anyone else experienced fragrance oil separating or what appears to be?  I had some brambleberry fierce type fragrance oil and it worked good smelled fine. Until the last batch it had a particularly strong smell of one of the notes that’s in it. Everyone else said it smell fine but I was going to make another batch and finish out the bottle and I smelled the bottle before weighing it out and t smelled quite faint to me. Like as if all the fragrance had been used in the first 5/6th of the bottle.   Hopefully that’s explained well enough.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 24, 2018)

I haven't experienced anything like that before and I have some scents that I've had for years. Maybe it's something with that particular scent? Have you checked the reviews for it? Hopefully someone who's purchased that fragrance will answer.


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Feb 24, 2018)

Not many reviews. Some say it stinks with cold process and the last batch I used it in was HP but I added half the fragrance before cook just as an experiment. 

Is it possible that you tend to shake your fragrance oils before use?


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess I might as well revive this thread.  

I got a new bottle and shook it before using and I’m still having problems with it smelling kinda like kerosene. I hot process and added the FO before it was zap free and it quickly finished up but it stinks. 

To test I added a couple drop to some cool lye water and it quickly turned orange but smelled fine so I heated it up till it started to want to bubble and it still seemed to smell fine. I’m baffled as to what the problem is.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2018)

My favorite Fierce is from soapsupplies.net and is good to the last drop. If I have a problem with a fragrance from a company I certainly do not purchase another bottle...


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Jun 14, 2018)

One batch it works and the next it doesn’t.  

I think I know what it is now, but now I wish I knew why. The last batch that turned out I believe I let finish completely before adding FO.  But then it’s hard to get it mixed evenly.   Guess I need to try cold process.


----------



## psfred (Jun 20, 2018)

I've not made soap with it yet, but the soapsupplies Fierce is nicer than Brambleberry's.  BB's is horribly strong to me, and there is something in it (and Drakkar) that I'm super sensitive to.  Stank up the whole house for months.

It does mellow out quite a bit, and I did use my tester bar without incident, but it's not my favorite scent.  Never has been, didn't like Drakkar when it came out either.

Soapsupplies version is very close to what BB's ends up like.  BB's is probably closer to the original, so if you like it that's a good source for it.  It does mellow out to a very balanced scent in the end, just not one I care for.

As far as separating, I dont' think that's happening, but you could have some chemical reactions going on or just plain evaporation that changes the scent with time, just as if it were in soap.  

I don't think I'd every say Fierce lost it's scent, it's still too annoying in a sealed bottle eight months later for me.....


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m not terrible  crazy for it either. It ok but my mom and sister for some reason really like it. 

I tried it in cold process and it turned out decent. What I found interesting and makes me wonder about the chemical reaction also in the side with soda ash has just a touch of the odd smell and the other side doesn’t. At least that’s what it seems to me like.


----------

